# How to pre-filter for Tetra "i" series filter...



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

So, being that I don't think, I got one for a tank I want to breed in..

How would one make a prefilter for this thing? The suction is low and if even just free swimmers got sucked in they could swim out but given their inherent stupidity and lemming like "if it can kill me, lets do it" nature, I'd rather not risk it.

The intake 'grill' is on both front and back.

If I stuck panty hose on it maybe?

Can anyone suggest a brand or type? I have no hosiery purchase experience at all.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

I've used it with knee high pantyhose and a rubber band...dollarama...


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

carmenh said:


> I've used it with knee high pantyhose and a rubber band...dollarama...


Works for me


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

For breeding tanks it is better to use the hydro sponge filter IMO


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Yea but won't work with this filter...


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

I agree Hydro Sponge would have been best- again, I was not with it at the time and groggily walked into BA's...

If everyone agrees the rubber band pantyhose thing is a good idea Im going to get on that.

Are ALL pantyhose safe though?? What are they made of, nylon and elastin? Is the elastin fish safe? Especially for sensitive fry?


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

AquariAM said:


> I agree Hydro Sponge would have been best- again, I was not with it at the time and groggily walked into BA's...
> 
> If everyone agrees the rubber band pantyhose thing is a good idea Im going to get on that.
> 
> Are ALL pantyhose safe though?? What are they made of, nylon and elastin? Is the elastin fish safe? Especially for sensitive fry?


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pantyhose

Appears to be nylon & spandex. Been a long time since I've had a pair. Never used it for aquariums myself but for binos & rifle scopes and IIRC I think someone mentioned to me a long time ago it was made out of polyester at one time thus some 'wicking' properties as some people have used them as gunsocks when double/tripled up.

You might want to get a few pairs given it's a fine mesh so you can slip one off to soak in water to clean out the trapped particles in the middle of the mesh and slip another one on while cleaning.


----------

